# Sales pitch



## tboeving (Dec 6, 2017)

Anyone got a sales pitch that seems to work? Thanks.


----------



## Dirtebiker (Nov 10, 2016)

“Need you drive plowed?”


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

tboeving said:


> Anyone got a sales pitch that seems to work? Thanks.


Forget the smoke, Sell people on your performance and honesty,


----------



## Oxmow (Dec 6, 2006)

You got snow, I got plow...any questions?


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Commercial or Residential

https://www.salesforce.com/blog/2014/02/how-to-make-good-sales-pitch.html

Hire us or I am going to make it snow


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

On a Call said:


> Commercial or Residential
> 
> https://www.salesforce.com/blog/2014/02/how-to-make-good-sales-pitch.html
> 
> Hire us or I am going to make it snow


Ya, Get your feather on your head and go do the snow dance LMAO.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

FredG said:


> Ya, Get your feather on your head and go do the snow dance LMAO.


Not a bad idea... 

Dress well...but carry some things to do the dance.


----------



## Jacobmb (Dec 3, 2013)

It really depends on what experience you are selling.

Are you selling a quick scrape and go service at the cheapest price? 

Are you selling a premium service, attention to detail, reliability at premium prices? 

Figure out what service you will provide, which types of clients fit into that category and SELL SELL SELL!


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Nice shoes...


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Get in the head of your customer base. What do they read? Where do they frequent? What do they share in common with the rest of your customer base..? Focus your advertising there, and be consistent. If its a small local paper/ arena/ coffee shop/ diner, you want to be on the same page, billboard, corkboard, in the same spot everyday/week/month. People don't buy because they saw your ad. They remember seeing it and it better be where they remember seeing it when they go looking for it and have decided to buy....its not what you say, its how much you can make them hear it till the mood strikes them.


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

"Just don't sound like a Sh?t Salesman, w/a mouth full of Samples"


----------

